
Microsoft set to axe 27 languages in iOS Outlook - samizdis
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/05/22/outlook_ios_language_axe/
======
samizdis
> Affected users have been given until the end of June to switch to a
> supported language in order to continue using the Outlook for iOS app.
> Sadly, the change will have to happen at the device level, rather than in
> the app itself, which may cause issues for apps more accommodating than
> Microsoft's mobile email client.

